# Passport photos marbella



## Benj23 (Oct 10, 2013)

Hi guys,

Can anyone tell me where I could get passport photos in Marbella, preferably puerto banus. Thanks, Ben


----------



## noija (Jan 19, 2015)

Hi. I dont know any place i Puerto banus but i found This one in marbella 

http://www.photographermarbellaspain.com/passport-photos-service/


----------



## kat212 (Feb 3, 2013)

Inside La Cañada at the entrance of Al Campo there is a photo place, they do passport photos there.


----------

